# Tonneau Cover, Gooseneck and 5th Wheel Hitch



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Traded in my 2004 Dodge 3500 Dually (8' Bed) and now have the leftovers in my garage,

Silver Snugtop fiberglass tonneau cover with a rack I mounted for bikes/extra luggage.

Rail mount style 5th wheel hitch (Husky brand 15K lbs I think)
Gooseneck rail mount hitch.

Make an offer on all or some. Trades?
Just want them gone and out of my garage.
I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally took some pictures


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you want for the gooseneck rail mount? My mom is looking for one


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Both hitches are sold
Tonneau cover is the only thing left


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Tonneau is free for whoever wants it!
Need to get this out of my garage....


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Tonneau is now gone


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Better question... what is the new truck??


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

2017 MegaCab (Laramie), 6.7 matched with the aisen transmission.
I'm digging it!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DEVIANT said:


> 2017 MegaCab (Laramie), 6.7 matched with the aisen transmission.
> I'm digging it!


Jerkface!!! I hear good things about those Aisen transmissions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DEVIANT said:


> 2017 MegaCab (Laramie), 6.7 matched with the aisen transmission.
> I'm digging it!


That aisin is awesome.. And I am a diehard Dodge guy so I gotta say I love the choice!

I assume the 3500, as I think that's still the only option with that trans. The 2500 air suspension is pretty awesome though! Have you checked that out before? They sure have done a lot to improve their pickups since moving to the 6.7


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, it is a 3500.
With the size/weight of my boat I need at least a 3500.


----------

